# CPCO CEU's



## twizzle (Apr 20, 2013)

To all of you out there who have the CPCO certification, where/how do you obtain your CEU's? The company I work for always purchase the yearly webinar subscription, so for me this is invaluable for getting my specialty (CANPC and CPMA) CEU's. However, on reviewing the program for the whole year there is hardly anything that has CPCO CEU's.
I don't want to waste time and effort to obtain the certification if I can't maintain it.
Any advice would be very welcome.


----------



## btadlock1 (Apr 21, 2013)

wassock said:


> To all of you out there who have the CPCO certification, where/how do you obtain your CEU's? The company I work for always purchase the yearly webinar subscription, so for me this is invaluable for getting my specialty (CANPC and CPMA) CEU's. However, on reviewing the program for the whole year there is hardly anything that has CPCO CEU's.
> I don't want to waste time and effort to obtain the certification if I can't maintain it.
> Any advice would be very welcome.



I'm in the same boat - I'm hoping that at least some of the articles I've got going this year will count for specialty CEU's, because I'm on my own right now, and I have a LONG way to go to meet my requirements before September 30th...Let me know if you find anything. Company-sponsored webinar subscriptions are a perk I will definitely miss...


----------



## twizzle (Apr 21, 2013)

Brandi...thanks for the reply. You're right about job-sponsored webinars. Definitely a great benefit. If nobody can come up with suggestions for CPCO CEU's though I will have to put my plans to take the certification on hold. AAPC really need to come up with far more opportunities for us to obtain CEU's for the CPCO. I see that the new CPPM certification has CEU's available for nearly every webinar which seems a little unfair.
Are you self-employed now Brandi?


----------



## btadlock1 (Apr 21, 2013)

wassock said:


> Brandi...thanks for the reply. You're right about job-sponsored webinars. Definitely a great benefit. If nobody can come up with suggestions for CPCO CEU's though I will have to put my plans to take the certification on hold. AAPC really need to come up with far more opportunities for us to obtain CEU's for the CPCO. I see that the new CPPM certification has CEU's available for nearly every webinar which seems a little unfair.
> Are you self-employed now Brandi?



Ha! You could say that...it sure sounds better than "unemployed!"


----------



## twizzle (Apr 21, 2013)

Brandi.

i sent you a brief private message.


----------



## cirigliano (Apr 21, 2013)

*auditing*

Hi 
Can you help with this question. When auditing a progress note. Can the patient's intake sheet be used when auditing that note?


----------



## btadlock1 (Apr 21, 2013)

cirigliano said:


> Hi
> Can you help with this question. When auditing a progress note. Can the patient's intake sheet be used when auditing that note?



If the physician references the information on it, to indicate that he reviewed it, then yes.


----------



## Compliance5 (Jul 17, 2013)

btadlock1 said:


> I'm in the same boat - I'm hoping that at least some of the articles I've got going this year will count for specialty CEU's, because I'm on my own right now, and I have a LONG way to go to meet my requirements before September 30th...Let me know if you find anything. Company-sponsored webinar subscriptions are a perk I will definitely miss...




I also need help finding CEU! I have no problem with my core ones. My local chapter takes care of those. I just can not afford to pay $50-$100 (1200-2400 total) for 24 CPCO ceu. It is extremely frustrating!


----------



## MnTwins29 (Jul 17, 2013)

I am in the same boat as wassock for CPMA - since switching over to auditing our compliance officer has suggested this to me instead of NAMS or HCFA so that we don't have to incur another organization's membership dues and regulations.  However, I have concerns about being able to obtain the CE's for this before studying for an exam - especially as I struggle as it is with trying to maintain the CEMC.


----------



## twizzle (Jul 17, 2013)

MnTwins29 said:


> I am in the same boat as wassock for CPMA - since switching over to auditing our compliance officer has suggested this to me instead of NAMS or HCFA so that we don't have to incur another organization's membership dues and regulations.  However, I have concerns about being able to obtain the CE's for this before studying for an exam - especially as I struggle as it is with trying to maintain the CEMC.



Lance.
I don't have problems obtaining CPMA CEU's as the annual webinar subscriptions take care of them. My original question was for obtaining CPCO CEU's if I decide to try and get the certification. Even if I go for the CHC, the problem will still be there. These kind of hurdles are a real problem for me. I don't have money to spend on struggling to maintain a credential.
I know Brandi feels the same but I want to get into the auditing/compliance field and without one of these certifications, it's just not possible. Catch 22 ????


----------



## MnTwins29 (Jul 18, 2013)

wassock said:


> Lance.
> I don't have problems obtaining CPMA CEU's as the annual webinar subscriptions take care of them. My original question was for obtaining CPCO CEU's if I decide to try and get the certification. Even if I go for the CHC, the problem will still be there. These kind of hurdles are a real problem for me. I don't have money to spend on struggling to maintain a credential.
> I know Brandi feels the same but I want to get into the auditing/compliance field and without one of these certifications, it's just not possible. Catch 22 ????



Are you talking about the AAPC webinar subscription?   I know our professsional billing department has a subscription - just not sure if it's full year or half year.  If it's full, then problem solved.   Thanks..


----------



## twizzle (Jul 18, 2013)

Yes. The AAPC annual webinar subscription gets me all my CEU's, but on researching future and past events, it does not provide many for the CPCO. Enough for CPMA though.


----------



## kevbshields (Dec 24, 2013)

The question becomes, have things changed?

I don't believe so.  In researching the available CEUs for CPCO, there seem too few, forcing credential holders into purchasing specific continuing education.  

Personally, it seems the requirements for obtaining the specialty CEUs may not be clearly understood.  While there might be some benefit to funneling us into buying certain available products, it'd be a little more reasonable and fair for AAPC to look into expanding the criteria of awarding CPCO CEUs—to the benefit of members.


----------



## compliancerick (Aug 31, 2015)

In the same boat regarding the CPCO. Since they purchased the organization that I obtained by certification from years ago, the AAPC will not accept the CEUs that I have been submitting to the prior organization for 10 years. I'm an attorney and I attend a national Healthcare Summitt provided by the Tennessee Bar Association, awesome seminar but the AAPC won't accept it.... I agree with all here, this is getting very old and frustrating.


----------



## kevbshields (Sep 17, 2015)

Recently, I have reached out to AAPC staff members and my NAB representatives in relation to this issue.  I had even forgotten about posting in here!

I am not bad-mouthing our local chapters, but find that the majority of the time they do not seek approval for the CPCO, even when offering CEUs to the CPMA.  My suggestion to both NAB and AAPC was to have automatic credit granted to the CPCO when content is approved for CPMA.  We'll see whether they agree, although I've laid out a very logical and realistic argument.

The other issue is just how few opportunities there are, even with changes to specialty credential requirements.  Perhaps those of us struggling with this need to petition.  Like the individual from this prior comment, I've considered attending several outstanding opportunities, only to turn them down because AAPC will not recognize my efforts.


----------



## CatchTheWind (Oct 5, 2015)

There is now a very easy (and free) way of getting CPCO credentials.  Most of the "test yourself" credits from the AAPC's _Healthcare Business Monthly_ now count toward CPCO.  

The way to know is by hovering over the words "(1.0 CEUs)" after the green checkmark and the words "test yourself." When you hover over it, it lists all the specialty credentials it counts toward, and CPCO is practically always included.

The only problem is that all issues since June "haven't been reviewed for specialty credit yet."  I don't know why they are so far behind!  However, I did contact the CEU department at AAPC asking for credit for one of those issues, and they agreed to add it to my CEUs manually.

Of course, I do still agree with the others on this thread that it should be easier to get appropriate seminars approved.


----------



## RChase (Oct 21, 2015)

*CEUs for CPCO*

HCCA webinars and conferences are where I am getting my CEUs. 

Also the monthly quizzes in Healthcare Business Monthly qualify.

Good luck!


----------



## tfeece (Dec 9, 2015)

I haven't really had any issues in getting my CEU's.  I get them from the monthly magazine, local chapter meetings and a fair chunk of them come from the regional conference that I try to make at least every other year.


----------



## cbethgolding (Jan 7, 2016)

*Certification for CPCO*

I am also a member of HCCA.  HCCA just had their regional meeting in Houston in December and will have another one this year.  The conference in Dallas in February has been meeting longer and is fantastic.  Their CEU's can be converted to AAPC.  They have a magazine you can read each month and test out for CEU's.  This organization also certifies yet the requirements are different that AAPC.  With HCCA background information, I will test for CPCO through AAPC, yet have a great tool to continue my certification and help my local AAPC chapter expand on the Compliance measures.


----------

